# How Many "lofts" Are Out There With This Decal On The Front??



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Does anyone else have this kind of decal on the front of their loft model?


----------



## Starbuc71 (Jan 5, 2009)

rdrunr said:


> Does anyone else have this kind of decal on the front of their loft model?


Mine does. Don't really know why some have it, and some don't. As you know the salesmen don't know either


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

rdrunr said:


> Does anyone else have this kind of decal on the front of their loft model?


Mine did have that decal, but the dealer took it off, along with all the Outback decals. They said that it brought more attention to the trailer at shows. The front has a different decal that they had put on it, but still has no Outback decals. They were going to order them for me, but I decided I liked it without them. Now I just get people asking who built the custom trailer.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Starbuc71 said:


> Does anyone else have this kind of decal on the front of their loft model?


Mine does. Don't really know why some have it, and some don't. As you know the salesmen don't know either
[/quote]

Don't get me wrong, I really like that big scene, it reminds me of our vacations out west, namely Monument Valley.


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

rdrunr said:


> Does anyone else have this kind of decal on the front of their loft model?


Mine does. Don't really know why some have it, and some don't. As you know the salesmen don't know either
[/quote]

Don't get me wrong, I really like that big scene, it reminds me of our vacations out west, namely Monument Valley.
[/quote]


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

Mine came with the front decal as well, just hope that it lasts for awhile without peeling off.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

mhbandy said:


> Mine came with the front decal as well, just hope that it lasts for awhile without peeling off.


Yeah that thing would really look like crap if it ever starts peeling, there's alot to peel there!


----------



## kingpin (Oct 24, 2008)

just noticed my lettering and graphic are peeling along the top edge of ml loft. not sure what to do about it. try to reglue it,trim it off.remove them?


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

kingpin said:


> just noticed my lettering and graphic are peeling along the top edge of ml loft. not sure what to do about it. try to reglue it,trim it off.remove them?


Mine was peeling on the top of the Outback graphics so I trimmed it back with a razor blade and then had to get all the glue off with Goo Gone. Now you could never even tell that it was a tad taller than it is now. I also waxed the heck out of it, hoping that it won't peel so quickly again.

It always seems to me that the peeling happens on my campers up here from the tough winters while they're in winter storage. Has anyone else ever noticed that that lives in a cool climate?


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

rdrunr said:


> Mine was peeling on the top of the Outback graphics so I trimmed it back with a razor blade and then had to get all the glue off with Goo Gone. Now you could never even tell that it was a tad taller than it is now. I also waxed the heck out of it, hoping that it won't peel so quickly again.
> 
> It always seems to me that the peeling happens on my campers up here from the tough winters while they're in winter storage. Has anyone else ever noticed that that lives in a cool climate?


Mine is starting to peel off on the front. Haven't tried anything yet on it but would love to have a different scene to attract attention.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

Lmbevard said:


> Mine was peeling on the top of the Outback graphics so I trimmed it back with a razor blade and then had to get all the glue off with Goo Gone. Now you could never even tell that it was a tad taller than it is now. I also waxed the heck out of it, hoping that it won't peel so quickly again.
> 
> It always seems to me that the peeling happens on my campers up here from the tough winters while they're in winter storage. Has anyone else ever noticed that that lives in a cool climate?


Mine is starting to peel off on the front. Haven't tried anything yet on it but would love to have a different scene to attract attention.
[/quote]
And of course we all know that an Outback Loft never attracts any attention...especially when the top is up!!


----------



## duggy (Mar 17, 2010)

rdrunr said:


> It always seems to me that the peeling happens on my campers up here from the tough winters while they're in winter storage. Has anyone else ever noticed that that lives in a cool climate?


I think the vinyl shrinks in the cold, which pulls it in from the edges. Then, when it warms up, it pushes the edges out and they sometimes curl.

On our 2005 Surveyor the edges didn't curl, but you could see a dirty glue border of about an eighth inch around all the graphics. I cleaned it off with varsol, and they looked as good as new.

Doug


----------



## mhbandy (Dec 3, 2003)

I have an 09 Loft (are there any 08's) and both the mountain scene and the words are deteriorating around the edges. It's too big to leave plain but plan on just putting the arced line like "outback loft" has just to have something. Very annoying though.


----------



## rdrunr (Oct 23, 2009)

mhbandy said:


> I have an 09 Loft (are there any 08's) and both the mountain scene and the words are deteriorating around the edges. It's too big to leave plain but plan on just putting the arced line like "outback loft" has just to have something. Very annoying though.


I parked my camper in the opposite direction so that the front of it doesn't get as much sun this winter, we'll just have to wait and see if that makes any difference. I'm not sure what I want to put on the front for a replacement decal. I think I want something different though that no one else has...anyone have any ideas with maybe a "loft" theme?


----------

